# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Un sistema predice el caudal de un río para prevenir inundaciones un día antes de que se produzcan

## Jonasino

El sistema ofrece una información de salida: el caudal en un tramo en un momento determinado, un nivel de alerta y la predicción del alcance de la inundación en caso de que ésta llegara a producirse





> El grupo de investigación Modelización de la Atmósfera y Radiación Solar (MATRAS) de la Universidad de Jaén  (UJA) ha desarrollado un sistema que predice el caudal de un río con 24 horas de anticipación para prevenir inundaciones.
> 
> El modelo consigue definir la cantidad de agua del cauce mediante redes neuronales artificiales y se ha materializado ya en una herramienta de alerta temprana que utilizan los servicios de emergencias. La novedad del modelo es la introducción de los datos meteorológicos, ya que la mayoría de los estudios previos basan sus predicciones en la medición del caudal de río en zonas anteriores al tramo que se analiza y los desembalses de pantanos. Nosotros introducimos la predicción de lluvia en toda la cuenca. Para ello, usamos el modelo americano: el Weather Research and Forecasting debidamente parametrizado, que permite llegar a resoluciones de 1 kilómetro. En concreto, lo hemos aplicado a la zona de la cuenca del Guadalquivir para ver predicción de lluvia, hora a hora, hasta las 24 horas siguientes, explica a la Fundación Descubre el responsable de la investigación Joaquín Tovar, de la Universidad de Jaén.
> 
> Los investigadores han aplicado las Redes Neuronales Artificiales, que usan como entradas la predicción de precipitaciones basada en datos meteorológicos y en los proporcionados por el Servicio Automático de información Hidrológica (SAIH). Su metodología de redes está inspirada en la forma en que funciona el sistema nervioso de los animales, donde existe un conjunto de datos de entrada, que se interconectan entre sí para producir un estímulo de salida. En el caso del modelo de predicción, los expertos consideran como parámetros de entrada la predicción meteorológica, la precipitación en los días anteriores y los desembalses de los pantanos en tramos anteriores a la zona de análisis.
> 
> Tras procesar todos estos aspectos, el sistema ofrece una información de salida: el caudal en un tramo en un momento determinado, un nivel de alerta y la predicción del alcance de la inundación en caso de que ésta llegara a producirse. En concreto, el estudio analiza la cuenca del Guadalquivir, con todos los aportes hídricos procedentes de la Sierra de Segura, Sierra Morena y los pantanos que vierten a la cuenca antes de la localidad de Marmolejo (Jaén), una zona que ha sufrido repetidas inundaciones. De esta forma, los investigadores obtienen previsiones precisas del caudal del río con un día de antelación que detallan en el artículo One-Day-Ahead Stream flow Forecasting Using Artificial Neural Networks and a Meteorological Mesoscale Model publicado en la revista Journal of Hydrologic Engineering. El rendimiento del sistema fue satisfactorio.
> 
> Los resultados demuestran que las salidas de datos del modelo de predición hidro-meteorológico proporcionan estimaciones muy precisas del caudal hídrico y del alcance de las posibles inundaciones en la zona de estudio siendo, por tanto, muy valiosos para los servicios de emergencias, precisa. El modelo de predicción de la Universidad de Jaén ha dado lugar a una aplicación que ya utiliza Protección Civil de Jaén como sistema de alerta temprana para que las crecidas del río Guadalquivir en la zona. "El Servicio de Protección Civil de Jaén ha tenido un papel determinante no solamente a la hora de financiar el proyecto, sino proporcionando importantes datos, su experiencia en este tipo de eventos y manifestando las especificaciones que un sistema de predicción temprana de inundaciones debería reunir, apostilla.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ones-dia-antes

----------

frfmfrfm (19-oct-2015)

----------

